# What does your ideal body look like? (inspiration time!)



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Just wondering if you have pics of what your eventual training goal looks like?

Mine is probably this - 'decent' size without being super-huge - and lean / defined without being super-vascular... oh and very much solid hard muscle rather than watery / bloaty. Big but athletic....


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

NinjaMoomin said:


> Just wondering if you have pics of what your eventual training goal looks like?
> 
> Mine is probably this - 'decent' size without being super-huge - and lean / defined without being super-vascular... oh and very much solid hard muscle rather than watery / bloaty. Big but athletic....
> 
> View attachment 61148


Where did you find that matey ? "The Gay Times" bit to **** for me that lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Where did you find that matey ? "The Gay Times" but to **** for me that lol


urs would be pudzianowski's i take it lol


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> urs would be pudzianowski's i take it lol


Haha believe it or not mate, no hes too big for what I want, I just think hes awesome in his Strongman days


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

NinjaMoomin said:


> Just wondering if you have pics of what your eventual training goal looks like?
> 
> Mine is probably this - 'decent' size without being super-huge - and lean / defined without being super-vascular... oh and very much solid hard muscle rather than watery / bloaty. Big but athletic....
> 
> View attachment 61148


Erm where is all his body hair!? That is just wrong on a grown man!

My inspiration is to look like this guy:

http://images.t-nation.com/forum_images/1/1/.1122150774032.bigdave2.JPG


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Brian Whitacre (My Avi) He is legend


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

cub said:


> Erm where is all his body hair!? That is just wrong on a grown man!
> 
> My inspiration is to look like this guy:
> 
> http://images.t-nation.com/forum_images/1/1/.1122150774032.bigdave2.JPG


Link cant be found


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Link cant be found


Its a big hairy powerlifter lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Link cant be found


http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/6400/davegulledgeb4pd6.jpg

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4527/1122150774032bigdave232dm6.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_1x3Muszp5gY/Rfc8fFrfWMI/AAAAAAAAAQU/SBnh--KZtsM/s400/dave+gulledge+b4.JPG

Hope these work.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lycan Prince said:


> Brian Whitacre (My Avi) He is legend


what happened to jim? lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mine is me...just much bigger 

Why do people say "he's to big"? i can understand girls saying it, but surely every bloke thats bodybuiling (not just training) wants to be as big as their body will let them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what happened to jim? lol


  He's still legend but a bit bigger than I want personally. Still think he's pretty much the best natty there is tho.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> urs would be pudzianowski's i take it lol


mine would be! his physique is awesome and not just for his size alone. imo more aesthetically pleasing than most top bb'ers. jmo before the flack starts!!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Hes my inpiration in life hahaha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> urs would be pudzianowski's i take it lol


Deffo pudzianowski's for me  lol


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

zyzz, not to everyones taste but I think this would be my aim, very ahcievable and pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

My perfect Body Composition would be like Flex Lewis 7 years ago.






It would be one hell of an achievement to get to that standard!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

IMO derek poundstone has got an awesome looking physique, is immensely powerful and it shows, tonnes of thick dense muscle, more than most bodybuilders IMO.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

one day


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Flex


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

My ideal body type that I like is Kelly Brook, Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> My ideal body type that I like is Kelly Brook, Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


Dude i think you leant on the "m" key whilst jacking off to kelly brook


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lycan Prince said:


> Dude i think you leant on the "m" key whilst jacking off to kelly brook


Sorry bud, it was your avi that did it for me


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> My ideal body type that I like is Kelly Brook, Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


You want to look like kelly Brook ? Okkkkayyyyy ... erm have you ever thought you may be on the wrong forum? :lol:


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

lolik said:


> View attachment 61158


Very good Physique, looks just right that fella


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Any of you guys happy with your current physiques?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Greg plitt


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine would be geoff capes, my role model in life :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Victor probly, if only lol!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

For me, my biggest inspiration is Arnie....would love to get to that size and more...lol


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Greg Plitt


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Arnies would actually be a great physique


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

lee85 said:


> For me, my biggest inspiration is Arnie....would love to get to that size and more...lol


X2 mate. Arnie and Frank Zane had the best physiques of all time IMO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i likw the 70s vacuum stomachs lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If were talking about beautiful women though


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Something like Jamie Aldertons physique.

http://imagecdn.bodybuilding.com/img/user_images/growable/2011/06/17/484203/profilepic/1alAtgmLnqRRNqMRSXZicJBlDCp6yT168.jpeg

Met him at bodypower expo, one of them grenade fella's, decent down to earth guy.


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> View attachment 61192
> If were talking about beautiful women though


WOW.....WHO IS THAT?!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

pez1206 said:


> WOW.....WHO IS THAT?!!!


its jaime koeppe..... i'm in love with her, so's my wife! LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

pez1206 said:


> WOW.....WHO IS THAT?!!!


Perfection


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Im aiming for a Big Lou type body....

But would also like to reach Arnolds in the 70s shape...


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Myself but bigger ...somewhere along the lines of the Zane/Scott physiques.


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Zyzz


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

very aesthetic yet powerful


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> View attachment 61192
> If were talking about beautiful women though


Holy COW


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Franco Columbu. Would like to have similar body to this guy.


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> its jaime koeppe..... i'm in love with her, so's my wife! LOL


NICE!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

kevin levrone with out a doubt


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Victor probly, if only lol!


Noobie question but who is that, he's massive lol

excellent physique


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Bob 'Mr Symmetry' Paris.



Old school, but for me still what I would have liked to have got too. Probably too late now! 

Cheers

D


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

would love to be as vascular as this guy,

and have that physique


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I would be happy with mine , some adjustment/ improvement here & there.

From the 70's, my inspiration would be Robbie Robinson. The guy had a excellent body, and he still has on this days, 65years young


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

frank mcgrath


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

> 'decent' size


your idea of a decent size and mine are very different


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Anything other than what my current body looks like lol


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> your idea of a decent size and mine are very different


Too true.... my idea of 'decent size' is basically the build of some of the bigger guys on AllAmericanGuys.com, but to many on here it's what you get on the cover of MuscleMag!


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

miggs said:


> Any of you guys happy with your current physiques?


Some/most of the time


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I just want a body like this naturally, not too ripped but just well balanced


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> View attachment 61520


I love people like you that take time out to diss a thread but have probably read every reply in this thread hahaha


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> I love people like you that take time out to diss a thread but have probably read every reply in this thread hahaha


sadly not, wouldnt chance it at work


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Josh Hyaduck


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

what are you people typing into google to find these ?? """"Gay man of my dreams""""" ? by anychance


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Nocarbs said:


> what are you people typing into google to find these ?? """"Gay man of my dreams""""" ? by anychance


A bodybuilding forum with pictures of bodybuilders....God forbid.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

HAHA was joking pal, still gay though :thumb:


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I admire the build of some of the sprinters nowadays. Powerfully built and really lean. Thats kind of my aim when gyming.


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

My ideal body would be this guy.... Kevin Perod...

Would love some shoulders like that !!!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

This pic has been floating about the net for a while but there isn't much information on it. Would be good to know about this guys training, cycle, etc.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd like to look like one of those 'average'-type physiques posted here - but without having to flex for a camera every waking moment.


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

pez1206 said:


> zyzz, not to everyones taste but I think this would be my aim, very ahcievable and pleasing to the eye.
> 
> View attachment 61159


Yep this is my ideal body too


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Josh Hyaduck
> 
> View attachment 61522
> 
> ...


sick delts!


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Pham Woodbridge. Absolutely ridiculous physique


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

hes on that simplyshredded site isnt he? real good physique IMO good shout


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah. Simply shredded. Along with the late Aziz Shavershian, he had a great physique too.


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

Arnie for me


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Rolla said:


> Yeah. Simply shredded. Along with the late Aziz Shavershian, he had a great physique too.


Oh the zyzz man lol

tbf, although he came across as a cocky ****e blah blah, cant knock his progress he made, took dedication, time and effort, so i say fair play

quite a good site in terms of motivation i thought :beer:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Big_bear said:


> Arnie for me


judging by your avi, youre not far off mate :lol:


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> quite a good site in terms of motivation i thought :beer:


He took misc to new levels lol. The motivation I got from him and still get is crazy, I cant wait to finnish this bulk and start shredding.


----------



## heacy hitter (Aug 23, 2011)

Wouldn't mind having a body like this:


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dorian Yates = heart of a lion and conditioning, out this world but leverone had the physique of my dreams(no **** :lol: )


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

and he is 44


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MacUK said:


> think Aus was saying he is 4-5% bf as well....Natural of course


yeah i always go topless when using an angle grinder.. the burns on my skin turn me on pmsl... Make me p1ss the advertising and pictures of nodels in ridiculous situations...

i mean all blacksmiths and farriers were no tops when working with fcukin red hot metal lmao


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

A young pammy anderson or jenna jameson... maybe i'll not use nolva for this cycle :wacko:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

lolik said:


> View attachment 61158


Worst physique iv ever seen on a pro bodybuilder, he abused synthol in my eyes, i dont rate hhim at all.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

before i started training i used to say i wanted the vin diesel look, now i am pretty much nearly that size and look at him and think he is tiny and want to be slightly larger.

now though, i think the rock has a pretty good well balanced body, not to big, not to small...nor to lean or to fat. just right imo


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Shawn Ray, Lee Priest, Franco, any of todays 202's....Nothing like aiming high!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Mine is 190lbs at 5'10 (although if it were possible - taller would be great!) at sub 10%.

Just got some creatine and cellmass so should be there in a few weeks


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cas said:


> before i started training i used to say i wanted the vin diesel look, now i am pretty much nearly that size and look at him and think he is tiny and want to be slightly larger.
> 
> now though, i think the rock has a pretty good well balanced body, not to big, not to small...nor to lean or to fat. just right imo


u got the black t shirt, why not just shave ur head


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> u got the black t shirt, why not just shave ur head


thats not going to make me as big as the rock though lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cas said:


> thats not going to make me as big as the rock though lol


baby steps baby steps


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> baby steps baby steps


im getting the razor out now!

lol


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

zyzz


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> frank mcgrath


X2


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Christian bale for me.


----------



## iesous77 (Feb 22, 2011)

Vernon Davis - My sporting idol (apart from lyoto machida)


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I want this guys physique man !!!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

http://worldwidebodybuilders.blogspot.com/2011/04/rest-in-peace-serge-nubret.html

Awesome physique...


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Arnold swarchniggerd


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Has aceofspadez posted on here yet:rolleye:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Realistically this would do me


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Arnie.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Has aceofspadez posted on here yet:rolleye:


Beat me to it.



Delts like that i'd be happy with!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Give me 2 years.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Impulse2903 said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> View attachment 72599
> 
> ...


That's a good physique.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> View attachment 72600


Possible to get natural?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah if your skinny you could get there in about a year and a half natural if your young too. Or AAS in about 8 months. (Empire boy is way bigger and he done it in 8 months)


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

That's what I'm aiming for.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Frank McGrath


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Mey said:


> Frank McGrath
> 
> View attachment 72605


Now that is a body!! I can only dream of looking like that.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> View attachment 72600


Anyone know hes stats?


----------



## Mr_S (Dec 22, 2011)

thats sonny bill williams, hes a new zeland rugby player, i think hes like 6 ft 3 and 17 stone


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

frank mcgrath the perfect body


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

[email protected]! Just read this thread and seen nocarbs on the first page....thought to myself yesssssss! The prodigy is back! Alas it is an old thread..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

asc said:


> [email protected]! Just read this thread and seen nocarbs on the first page....thought to myself yesssssss! The prodigy is back! Alas it is an old thread..


We live in hope my friend !


----------



## airkyd (Jun 9, 2011)

KANE


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The Rock is looking f'in awesome at the mo.

This is somewhere near to where I wanna be, including similar ink


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Another one, wouldn't let me edit and add another pic


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Dux said:


> The Rock is looking f'in awesome at the mo.
> 
> This is somewhere near to where I wanna be, including similar ink


Yeah the Rock looks huge in the movie fast five...he has bulked up a lot, maybe he's no longer doing comedy roles


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

He is, I took my daughter to the cinema a couple of weeks ago and there was a trailer for his new film, which was called The Lost World or something.

Definitely a family adventure comedy, so I'll be swerving it


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

i think driver suited Rock well....they should do another one :thumbup1:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe slightly bigger, but not far off


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

butterbean lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mike Mentzer and I want his tache as well


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ideal body would be


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

My goal and ideal body would be to look like Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. I'm far off my target but I'll get there with food and weights!!!


----------

